# Stephen Charnock: God’s love and man’s restoration



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 14, 2020)

... It was love that he would restore man after the fall; there was no more necessity of doing this, than of creating the world. As it added nothing to the happiness of God, so the want of it had detracted nothing from it. There was no more absolute necessity of setting up man again after his breaking, than of a new repair of the world after the destructive deluge. But that he might wind up his love to the highest pitch, he would not only restore man, but rather than let him lie in his deserved misery, would punish his own bowels to secure man from it. It was purely his grace which was the cause that his Son ‘tasted death for every man,’ Heb. ii. 9. ...

For more, see Stephen Charnock: God’s love and man’s restoration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

